# A bit of organization



## Sshire (Jul 27, 2013)

Shop organization

I've been spending too much time looking for the correct tap and the table at my mill has begun to overflow. Time for a bit of organization.

I found dividers that are used by pen makers to display their wares. 
They come in 4 or 5 colors. I went with basic black.

Apologies for the shaky pix. Couldn't be the fine Scottish produce.





The first to be done was the taps.





Then a run to Ikea for a kitchen base cabinet and free coffee.





Then, drawer by drawer. Cutters first.





Next drawer, DTIs, Blake, etc.





3d drawer, vises, collet blocks and a few others.





For now, I have abrasive papers in the bottom drawer. That may change.

I'm sure that there are many vendors for the dividers. I got mine from www.pendorapens.com. No connection to them. It was the first Google hit that came up.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Jul 27, 2013)

Very nice. I am soon going to have to do something like that for my milling cutters. When I had 3 or 4 it wasn't too bad, I had a shelf for them. Now they have multiplied and overran the shelf, and even though I keep them in their individual plastic containers to avoid dulling them, I spend as much time looking for the right cutter as I do using it.---Brian


----------



## Swifty (Jul 27, 2013)

Will have to sort out my milling cutters as well, they all rattle against each other in a drawer, I'm forever sorting through them to find the size that I want.

Paul.


----------

